# Theory on how people get recessed chins.



## MiserableIncel (Oct 23, 2018)

You had an overbite. You didn’t correct it effectively. Your teeth area moved together, but your jaw barely did. As a result, the chin would now appear below the lower incisors, resulting in a small mandible.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Oct 23, 2018)

My theory:


----------



## MiserableIncel (Oct 23, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> My theory:



Based on genetics? I doubt it. 

I have a recessed chin and literally 0 members of my whole father’s and mother’s bloodline do.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 23, 2018)

MiserableIncel said:


> You had an overbite. You didn’t correct it effectively. Your teeth area moved together, but your jaw barely did. As a result, the chin would now appear below the lower incisors, resulting in a small mandible.


It's mouth breathing. This is why braces correct overbite but don't fix recessed chin


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Oct 23, 2018)

MiserableIncel said:


> Based on genetics? I doubt it.
> 
> I have a recessed chin and literally 0 members of my whole father’s and mother’s bloodline do.


My aunt and her son have the exact same recessed chin, so my bet is genetics


----------



## MiserableIncel (Oct 23, 2018)

Nibba said:


> It's mouth breathing. This is why braces correct overbite but don't fix recessed chin


If you had an overbite and fixed it, moving your whole mandible forward, you shouldn’t have a recessed chin right now.

Unless you had a recessed chin before getting the overbite.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 23, 2018)

MiserableIncel said:


> If you had an overbite and fixed it, moving your whole mandible forward you shouldn’t have a recessed chin right now.
> 
> Unless you had a recessed chin before getting the overbite.


overbite is dude to teeth placement not mandible position usually


----------



## MiserableIncel (Oct 23, 2018)

Nibba said:


> overbite is dude to teeth placement not mandible position usually


Overbite = your mandible is recessed, causing the lower teeth to be positioned backwards. 

Recessed chin is caused when the chin doesn’t line up with your lower incisors.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 23, 2018)

MiserableIncel said:


> Overbite = your mandible is recessed, causing the lower teeth to be positioned backwards.
> 
> Recessed chin is caused when the chin doesn’t line up with your lower incisors.


i had an overbite, which was corrected with braces, however i still had slightly recessed chin after


----------



## MiserableIncel (Oct 23, 2018)

Nibba said:


> i had an overbite, which was corrected with braces, however i still had slightly recessed chin after


Do you now? Because I’ve seen that you don’t.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 23, 2018)

MiserableIncel said:


> Do you now? Because I’ve seen that you don’t.


it's behind my lips a little, gotten better since mewing, but it used to be more recessed when i was 15-18.3ish


----------



## MiserableIncel (Oct 23, 2018)

Nibba said:


> it's behind my lips a little, gotten better since mewing, but it used to be more recessed when i was 15-18.3ish


This just shows that you have no clue as to what a recessed chin is.

Your chin being behind your lips a bit could be also caused by a recessed jaw OR genetics. Are you telling me blacks typically have recessed chins because of their lip shape? No...

A recessed chin is essentially a chin that doesn’t align with the lower incisors of your teeth. @Weed’s chin is a perfect example of what a recessed chin looks like.

There’s a line of skin from your lip, slanted downward at an angle, and then you have the chin.


----------



## Never_Began (Oct 23, 2018)

MiserableIncel said:


> Based on genetics? I doubt it.
> 
> I have a recessed chin and literally 0 members of my whole father’s and mother’s bloodline do.


genetic recomb fucked you over boyo


----------



## MiserableIncel (Oct 23, 2018)

Never_Began said:


> genetic recomb fucked you over boyo


If my overbite was fixed (at a young age) I wouldn’t have a recessed chin right now. What basically happened is that my jaw remained at a similar position (only moving a bit forward), but my teeth area moved perfectly. Thus, my chin right now is not aligned with my lower incisors.


----------



## LooksJourney (Oct 23, 2018)

MiserableIncel said:


> If my overbite was fixed (at a young age) I wouldn’t have a recessed chin right now. What basically happened is that my jaw remained at a similar position (only moving a bit forward), but my teeth area moved perfectly. Thus, my chin right now is not aligned with my lower incisors.


 Start bone smashing your chin bone jfl @averageblokecel would this work?


----------



## MiserableIncel (Oct 23, 2018)

I think my recessed chin is genetic actually...






When only the teeth move, you still get a recessed jaw (not a recessed chin). 

Debunked thread tbh. 

I probably have both recessed jaw and chin tbh


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 24, 2018)

lol at this cope 
Recessed chin + recessed maxilla = 
G
e
n
e
t
i
c
s


----------



## Unknownjpg (Oct 24, 2018)

I actually was a mouth breather till a few weeks back, I have no recessed chin, a fairly good jawline, but I have good teeth naturally, no need for braces etc there just naturally straight. In my opinion it has to do with genes


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 24, 2018)

LooksJourney said:


> Start bone smashing your chin bone jfl @averageblokecel would this work?


only way for recessed chin is surgery, bonesmashing is too risky. You know why recessed chin is a death sentence? Because back in the past, if you had a recessed chin and you ere hit, you ere insta ko'd. Bonesmashing won't do this, you are better off getting surgery.


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Oct 24, 2018)

cope


----------



## Tony (Oct 24, 2018)

cope


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Oct 24, 2018)

As someone with a very strong chin i think that it is 70% genetics(parents) 30% environment(mouth breathing and teeth growth)

My parents both have very strong chins, so me as well. Furthermroe it makes my side profile look forward grown even though it is not. Chin is genetics imo


----------

